# NGD Fender Jim Root Strat



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Apr 1, 2013)

So I had posted a few weeks back I was strongly considering getting one of these. Heard nothing but positive comments on here and elsewhere, so I decided to go for it. Ordered it from Zzounds and it arrived a few days later. I've had it for a little over a week, just now getting around to posting this. The first pics are from the day I got it, the second batch is from a few days ago. You'll notice I've changed the volume knob, but more on that later. On to the pics! (Sorry for crappy iPhone quality lol)


What's this, a box?






With another box inside?





Aha, a Fender box!





With a case inside!





Hey, a Fender case!





And there she is. 





Looks like a moisture pack between the strings. 





Impressive amount of case candy. 





After a re-string, new volume knob, and a trusty Hetfield pic!





This is not a control cavity cover, only a battery is behind there. 





Neck plate contour actually makes a big difference, and is very comfy. 





Good shot of the Tele body radius. Sharper edges than a normal Strat to the layman lol. 





Kinda hard to see, but some cool lookin grain. 





Frets were very well dressed and silky smooth. 





"Synthetic bone" nut and large headstock. I love the 70's, they should use it more. 





Locking tuners, made in USA, and the Jim Root sig in a very non-obnoxious place. 





Three ply baby!





Didn't notice the intonation screws were offset til I took this pic. 





And finally, one with the rest of the family. 






First off, I never understand why they put the volume knob so close to the bridge, especially when there is only one knob. Not nearly as bad as a regular strat, but personally I would switch the volume knob and pickup selector. This is the reasoning for the smaller knob that I took off of one of my pedals. Really seems to help. Other than that (which is just me whining), I love it! Without a doubt the highest quality instrument I own, by a wide margin. Everything was nice and tight out if the box, intonation dead on. Pickups sound about like EMGs, which is fine by me. I love the 60, easily one of my fav neck pickups. Usually in the bridge I like an 85, but with the mahogany body the 81 is just about perfect. May swap it out later for an 85, we'll see. Speaking of the mahogany body I heard a few people comment they thought it was rather heavy. Having owned and currently owning other Mahogany guitars, honestly it's not bad. Beefy feeling, but still light enough to play comfortably for as long as you need to. Now for the neck a lot of people led me to believe it was more akin to a Jackson. Not the case at all. Having both, and having had other Strats and Jacksons before, it is a Fender feel through and through. Which to me is a better thing. You can play chords and such rather comfortably, and with the compound radius soloing up higher is a breeze. Locking tuners work awesome, get those strings stretched and they'll stay in tune til you change strings or a string breaks. Also, I love the fact it came with strap lock buttons installed, and a comple set of strap locks in the case. Can't think of much else to say, if you're looking at one go for it, very high quality instrument. Any questions hit me up. Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 1, 2013)

that thing looks great! the creme color is just fantastic! HNGD


----------



## that short guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats man. Looks amazing


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 1, 2013)

HNGD! Those things are absolute workhorses. And if you're wondering the volume knob position, it is a signature model after all. I'm pretty sure that's how Jim wanted it to be.


----------



## craigny (Apr 1, 2013)

Had the exact same one and yeah it's awesome. Congrats


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 1, 2013)

sexy!
the only thing I don't like is the big head stock (i prefer the smaller one) but this is here nor there. CONGRATS!


----------



## danger5oh (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed pics... I had no idea that the body was not as contoured as a normal Strat and that it has more of a Tele-like edge around the sides. I'm GASsing 10x more now. As for the cover on the back... is there really just a battery in there? Does it go all the way through to the pickguard? Could you possibly post a pic of what it looks like under there pretty please?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Yep it's just a battery in there. Quite a tight fit as well and it does not go all the way through. I can post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 2, 2013)

Thats a bad ass Fender right there dude. Is the only option EMG's on this model though?


----------



## ridner (Apr 2, 2013)

these are the sickest strats ever! congrats!


----------



## dan0151 (Apr 2, 2013)

have one of these myself...great guitar...HNGD


----------



## eegs2k (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks nice man. I've been thinking about one of these for a while now.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 2, 2013)

So guys who own....are actives the only option with this guitar???? I'm thinking of buying.


EDIT: I have been looking around the net and EMG is all i see.....sad if thats the case.... for me.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep only EMGs are available. Haven't removed the pickguard yet to check the pickup rout, but you could always swap the pickguard/pickups if you don't dig the EMGs.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 2, 2013)

Congrats and hngd


----------



## StivO2005 (Apr 2, 2013)

One of the sweetest strats  HNGD!


----------



## Nag (Apr 3, 2013)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> First off, I never understand why they put the volume knob so close to the bridge, especially when there is only one knob. Not nearly as bad as a regular strat, but personally I would switch the volume knob and pickup selector.




GUITAR COMPANIES, THIS ! SO MUCH THIS ! 


oh, and by the way, HNGD. just thought I'd mention that as well.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 3, 2013)

One of Strats I really, really, really like. Congrats!


----------



## JLocrian (Apr 3, 2013)

I've always wanted one of these  Congrats!


----------



## Otaru (Apr 3, 2013)

Not usually a fan of strats but ohhhhhhh I just hnnng'd hard.


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 3, 2013)

Hngggg indeed, looks fantastic!


----------



## satchisgod (Apr 4, 2013)

That is a deadly looking strat. Fretboard look great. Love the tele versio too. HNGD!


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is the pic of the battery compartment. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## JoeChugs (Apr 7, 2013)

Other guitarist in my band wanted one, maybe I'll encourage him to get it since seeing this


----------



## khobi64 (Apr 7, 2013)

ive had a black one since they came out, i play it every day, it is my go to guitar. beat to shit, but still amazing. you can set it up for shred, or heavy rhythms, etc. If you can get over the emgs, it is amazing for the price.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 7, 2013)

Excellent! I love these!


----------

